

Show HN: How I maintain anonymity on internet. - dudeofjude
http://dudeofjude.tumblr.com/post/45575373237/maintaining-anonymity-on-internet

======
naner
This is pretty naive. All traffic is coming from the same IP address, OS,
browser, and browser configuration. If they had the motivation (if it is
important for advertising or requested by authorities), all those individual
sites listed are capable of linking all your alt accounts.

Also it is feasible that your ISP has the capability of tying all disparate
activity across those sites together to the actions of one person. (Again:
Same OS, browser, browser config, timestamps, etc)

I don't know what you think you're avoiding. Targeted advertising?

If you want to avoid some cross site tracking (mostly used for creating
profiles for advertising) configure Adblock with ad lists _and_ tracking lists
and use ghostery.

If you want to avoid censorship or retain pseudoanonymity from most
eavesdroppers: use out-of-country privacy-focused VPN services or possibly
TOR. Or public wifi. And get comfortable with the fact that if someone is
motivated/resourceful enough to find your online activity and tie it all
together, they will eventually do it.

If privacy is extremely important to you, avoid using the web.

------
lsiebert
Multiple accounts for different behaviors/identities, and incognito browsing
with DDG, basically. Nothing mind blowing, but a good simple strategy probably
beats some amazing tech innovation.

Though I suspect that without Tor, you are passing your ip, which could be
used to link you.

